# Tote bag brand question



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

I did some tote bags as Christmas gifts using TransJet II transfers and was extremely happy with the results. 

What I was not happy with was the handles, they were very short. I would like to find bags that can be used like a purse with a shoulder length straps. Can anyone who does totes recommend a nice bag and a place on-line to purchase. I would like to do for resale.

Thanks very much,
Mike


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

SanMar has a few different style totebags with different handle sizes.

Welcome to Company Casuals, Totes & Bags


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

I purchase --Toppers-- Virginia Tees 
I use 9020, 800, 806 canvas totes


Diane


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I use the topper 806. Cost about $1.50. I do a lot of tote bags. The handles are long. Just don't put under press. I get mine from presentation products.


----------



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks all.

Lou - Do you have a link for presentation products? I did a search on-line but did not find them.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

mrtoad said:


> Do you have a link for presentation products?


Presentation Products & Solutions


----------



## roberttimes (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's some cool promo totes with long handles

NEW PROMO TOTE


----------

